# so lonely



## bluewulf1 (Oct 24, 2008)

there's no one near here! there are no fur's in Indiana, or at least near me.I live in portage. Were u guys at?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

Killeen/Fort Hood, Texas. Boring. Nothing is here.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm a Sac Fur.
XD


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Killeen/Fort Hood, Texas. Boring. Nothing is here.


try arizona for an hour


----------



## Takun (Oct 24, 2008)

So ronery.


----------



## Monak (Oct 24, 2008)

Maine


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> try arizona for an hour


I would, and there would probably at least 20 more things to do.


----------



## Azure (Oct 24, 2008)

WHERE U AT?


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Oct 24, 2008)

You honestly cannot be friends with anyone outside the fandom?  Seriously, you might want to take a second look at your life.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I would, and there would probably at least 20 more things to do.


I wish you luck



			
				FrisbeeRolf said:
			
		

> You honestly cannot be friends with anyone outside the fandom?  Seriously, you might want to take a second look at your life.


I'd rather be friends with those inside the fandom... trust me, my old friends sucked... nothing to relate to


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> So ronery.


Makes me think of that An Cafe song. 
"So, ronery, SO RONERY!"


----------



## Takun (Oct 24, 2008)

You could hang with Bobby, but he might be too hardcore for you.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

"Im so lonely, Im Mr. Lonely"


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> "Im so lonely, Im Mr. Lonely"


No, not merry making.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> You could hang with Bobby, but he might be too hardcore for you.



I wouldn't fuck with those guys... seriously


----------



## Telnac (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> try arizona for an hour


Dude, Arizona rocks!  I love visiting there.

Sadly, there are no jobs, which is why I don't live there. 

I'm in Wisconsin.  Needless to say, there are few furs near me... and I've met none of them.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Dude, Arizona rocks!  I love visiting there.



....


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

There's plenty to do in Arizona.

If you don't live in GLENDALE.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I wouldn't fuck with those guys... seriously


Your right, A bunch of shotas _could_ fuck you up


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> There's plenty to do in Arizona.
> 
> If you don't live in GLENDALE.



*sigh* too true -.-'


----------



## Telnac (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> *sigh* too true -.-'


What, are you crazy???  Scottsdale & Tempe have tons of things to do, and they're just a few minutes' drive!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> *sigh* too true -.-'



Besides, all that you really need to have fun no matter where you are is a small group of close friends.

If that's not enough for you, you are either a whiny bitch or just incredibly unimaginative.



Telnac said:


> What, are you crazy???  Scottsdale & Tempe have tons of things to do, and they're just a few minutes' drive!



He probably also means things more geared towards, ya know, for kids.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Telnac said:


> What, are you crazy???  Scottsdale & Tempe have tons of things to do, and they're just a few minutes' drive!



what IS there to do? I'd LOVE to know!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Telnac said:


> What, are you crazy???  Scottsdale & Tempe have tons of things to do, and they're just a few minutes' drive!



what IS there to do? I'd LOVE to know!

Mr. Awesome... I've lived here all my life... I've never once gotten further than flagstaff. I've seen pictures of other states that could make me cry, with how much more interesting those states look.

*is wondering why it double posted 0_o*

also, mr. awesome, you'd be interested to know, I've gone as far as organizing my own group on yahoo, in hopes that I could make my own mini convention... with at least 3 people, I don't care, I just want to talk to someone with interests similar to mine, or at LEAST isn't a homophobe xD (another thing that arizona inhabits)


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> Mr. Awesome... I've lived here all my life... I've never once gotten further than flagstaff. I've seen pictures of other states that could make me cry, with how much more interesting those states look.



If you lived in downtown New York City you would probably _still_ bitch about being bored. :roll:


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> If you lived in downtown New York City you would probably _still_ bitch about being bored. :roll:



wow, you sure bitch and assume I would bitch alot.. bitch xD are you done bitching at my bitchiness?

as a matter of fact, one second in downtown arizona, and I came... literally... it was amazing to actually see a building TALLER than 5 stories =D


----------



## Telnac (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what IS there to do? I'd LOVE to know!


Scottsdale has an IMAX + a really awesome mall.  In Tempe, the college town just west of ASU has some really great bars, night clubs and coffee shops not to mention a nice movie theater.  To the north of Scottsdale are some awesome off-road trails if you're into that.  And if you're looking for a nice relaxing drive, just take the 60 East and keep driving as long as you like.  It's beautiful out that way.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> wow, you sure bitch and assume I would bitch alot
> 
> as a matter of fact, one second in downtown arizona, and I came... literally... it was amazing to actually see a building TALLER than 5 stories =D



So... you looked at buildings?  That's nice.  Don't see how it solves your problem.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Scottsdale has an IMAX + a really awesome mall.  In Tempe, the college town just west of ASU has some really great bars, night clubs and coffee shops not to mention a nice movie theater.  To the north of Scottsdale are some awesome off-road trails if you're into that.  And if you're looking for a nice relaxing drive, just take the 60 East and keep driving as long as you like.  It's beautiful out that way.



ok, let me clarify. I'd rather live near a river, than a mall. funnest thing I've ever done here was go down to the river. I won't lie, it was fun, but there's a matter of somehow getting a hold of money and buying a car to get there 



			
				David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> So... you looked at buildings?  That's nice.  Don't see how it solves your problem.


 ok david, tell me how to solve my problems, since somehow you know my problems 0_o

and yea, it did solve my problem for a while. I had fun imagining I was in new york


----------



## Telnac (Oct 24, 2008)

OK, so here's the obvious question: why don't you get out more?

[Edit] Ninja'd by the answer.

So your problem isn't living in Arizona.  Your problem is living in a community where the fun stuff requires a car to get to.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Telnac said:


> OK, so here's the obvious question: why don't you get out more?
> 
> [Edit] Ninja'd by the answer.



yea... car... my feet... not strong enough to go anywhere I want xD


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ok David, tell me how to solve my problems, since somehow you know my problems 0_o
> 
> and yea, it did solve my problem for a while. I had fun imagining I was in new york



And then you imagined you were doing what?  What would you do in New York that you can't do here?



Telnac said:


> Your problem is living in a community where the fun stuff requires a car to get to.



That, and everything costs a lot of money or has an age limit.



NekoFox08 said:


> yea... car... my feet... not strong enough to go anywhere I want xD



Sucks that we don't have any working system of public transportation outside of downtown Phoenix and Tempe.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> And then you imagined you were doing what?  What would you do in New York that you can't do here?
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks that we don't have any working system of public transportation outside of downtown Phoenix and Tempe.



1. just admiring the scenery. david, I see the world differently than you do. I admire beauty, as arizona has... well, not too much beauty

2. sucks that after I get on the bus... I have no money for anything else xD


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> 1. just admiring the scenery. David, I see the world differently than you do. I admire beauty, as arizona has... well, not too much beauty
> 
> 2. sucks that after I get on the bus... I have no money for anything else xD



_Excuse_ me?

I am an artist.  I see every detail of every thing all of the time.  Don't presume to tell me how I see the world.  If you can't see beauty in Arizona then you aren't fucking looking hard enough.  People come here from all around the country just to look at shit.  They don't go to the city to do it.  They've got buildings everywhere.  Not very interesting to look at.

Which wasn't even the fucking point.  The point was:  How long can you sight-see before you run out of things to see?  Not very long, I think.  Familiarity breeds contempt.  You're bound to get tired of seeing whatever city you're living in, and you'll end up complaining about it just the same as you are about Arizona.

Unless it's NYC because that city is just fucking amazing.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 24, 2008)

Arizona has some of the most beautiful scenery in the world, imo.  You just have to drive a bit to get there!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I just want to talk to someone with interests similar to mine, or at LEAST isn't a homophobe xD (another thing that arizona inhabits)


Much like windsor? Y/N?



David M. Awesome said:


> If you lived in downtown New York City you would probably _still_ bitch about being bored. :roll:


No, He'll be bitching about how bad it is.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 24, 2008)

sometimes you can be surrounded by people and still be the loneliest SOB on the planet. I hate south Florida, so many assholes.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> _Excuse_ me?
> 
> I am an artist.  I see every detail of every thing all of the time.  Don't presume to tell me how I see the world.  If you can't see beauty in Arizona then you aren't fucking looking hard enough.  People come here from all around the country just to look at shit.  They don't go to the city to do it.  They've got buildings everywhere.  Not very interesting to look at.
> 
> ...



jesus fuck david, you get pissed off WAY too easily

I said I see the world differently, I didn't mean you can't see beauty. I see beauty differently than you do

see, I prefer forest, over desert, I prefer skyscraper over small building. have you looked at my dolphin section of my signature? I love oceans, and rivers, and in any case, I wouldn't mind a busy city either.

take pictures of az, and show me david...

and yes telnac, I already saw the grand canyon

edit: think of it this way... I've been in arizona for 18 years... I would like to see something else...


----------



## Azure (Oct 24, 2008)

So, did you see the Grand Canyon?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> jesus fuck david, you get pissed off WAY too easily
> 
> I said I see the world differently, I didn't mean you can't see beauty. I see beauty differently than you do
> 
> ...



Have you MET me? _Christ_.

Here are your fucking pictures.

















Additionally.

Edit: Well you should have just fucking said that, stupid.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> So, did you see the Grand Canyon?


look above you. as much as I'd love to say, it was the most beautiful thing I've ever seen (the thought of how erosion turned a canyon into that IS pretty neat) I didn't think much of it


----------



## Telnac (Oct 24, 2008)

I wasn't talking about the Grand Canyon.  It's nice, but the 2 million people crawling all over it really ruin it for me.  I was talking about areas north & east of Phoenix.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Have you MET me? _Christ_.
> 
> Here are your fucking pictures.
> 
> ...



I prefer this


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

You also prefer to have sex with men so we just can't trust any of your preferences now can we?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You also prefer to have sex with men so we just can't trust any of your preferences now can we?


and you'll fuck anything with a hole... what are we getting at?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> and you'll fuck anything with a hole... what are we getting at?



Anything with a hole that I happen to fall in love with, which is besides the point.  I was being facetious, don't get so defensive.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Anything with a hole that I happen to fall in love with, which is besides the point.  I was being facetious, don't get so defensive.



david, everything I say get's to you... it's hard not to get defensive when you can't go 2 minutes on this site without wondering WHEN oh WHEN will david come around the corner to spread the hate? :|


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> David, everything I say gets to you... it's hard not to get defensive when you can't go 2 minutes on this site without wondering WHEN oh WHEN will David come around the corner to spread the hate? :|



It's not hard to tell.  My online status isn't hidden.

I only do it because I love you.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's not hard to tell.  My online status isn't hidden.
> 
> I only do it because I love you.



sorry, I don't search your profile to see the green light. when I see you, it's usually a sudden punch in the face (via something intended toward me)


----------



## Blondi (Oct 24, 2008)

What can I say... I live in Finland, in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> sorry, I don't search your profile to see the green light. when I see you, it's usually a sudden punch in the face (via something intended toward me)



Someday you'll be walking around Glendale when all of the sudden...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Someday you'll be walking around Glendale when all of the sudden...


the case of how I was killed goes unsolved?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> the case of how I was killed goes unsolved?



Because no one cared to investigate.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Because no one cared to investigate.


just the response I was expecting from you


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> just the response I was expecting from you



I expected you to expect it. 8)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I expected you to expect it. 8)


you're too cool for me, so if you see me, don't even bother, I don't hang out with the popular click...


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you're too cool for me, so if you see me, don't even bother, I don't hang out with the popular [q]clique[/q]...



Yeah, I know I am. *Dusts shoulders, pops collar.* 8)


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 24, 2008)

I currently live/study here - VÃ¤rnamo


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 24, 2008)

Did some1 say lonely?! =3


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 24, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> Did some1 say lonely?! =3



Naw I'm pretty sure he said something else


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah, I know I am. *Dusts shoulders, pops collar.* 8)


 
Ha ha, and just when he thinks he got away, I'll take him out with his own favorite move...BUSTA WOLF!!!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 24, 2008)

I am currently in South Carolina.

Beautiful sunset picture, David.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 24, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> Did some1 say Underage?! =3


Fix'd


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Oct 24, 2008)

SO RONERY


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 24, 2008)

I live in a nightmarish, desolate, frozen hellscape. Everyone who isn't me stop complaining :[ .


----------



## Telnac (Oct 24, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I live in a nightmarish, desolate, frozen hellscape. Everyone who isn't me stop complaining :[ .


Let me guess... one of the Dakotas?


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah i live in Plymouth (the British one) yeah theres nothing to do here ever!... oh wait i have friends...


----------



## KypDurron23 (Oct 24, 2008)

I live in Grand Prairie, b/c I couldn't decide if Fort Worth or Dallas was better...

So I now live in between the two cities. XP


----------



## Skittle (Oct 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Killeen/Fort Hood, Texas. Boring. Nothing is here.


Shit. My mate is there right now doing shit for the army. Haha.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 24, 2008)

I am from South New Jersey, West Deptford to be exact. There are a handful of furs in my area. Nothing big.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

England here. West Midlands, more specifically.
This town was once a merit to rural Britain, but is now a shit hole. At least the Latvian biker gangs are friendly. That's right.. I'm down with giant latvian bikers. 8)


----------



## Artem (Oct 24, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I am currently in South Carolina.
> 
> Beautiful sunset picture, David.



No way?

So few furfags around here. I'm in Columbia, at USC. Where are you?


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 24, 2008)

I live in Reno, Nevada. I can count on one hand, using two fingers, the people that have frequented the forums here that also live here, and they're both in Las Vegas, so it doesn't count.


Interestingly enough, I'm not lonely at all.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 24, 2008)

So Roni )':


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 24, 2008)

Fredericksburg, Virginia... there are quite a few furs here x3


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 24, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fix'd




ok I REALLY hate it when people change the wording of a quote, if it isnt worded right then it isn't a quote at all. I was referring to my name for gods sakes so shut up!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 24, 2008)

Geez kid, Don't pull the water works on me.


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 24, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Geez kid, Don't pull the water works on me.



I'm not pulling any waterworks! Do not mess with me, even if you have misunderstood! I AM NOT AN IMMATURE KIT THAT CAN BE FOOLED AROUND WITH


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> Did some1 say loli?!



Hilarity ensues.



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Beautiful sunset picture, David.



Thanks.  Sunsets here can be pretty great.



LonelyFox said:


> I'm not pulling any waterworks! Do not mess with me, even if you have misunderstood! I AM NOT AN IMMATURE KIT THAT CAN BE FOOLED AROUND WITH



Yes you are.  We're doing it right now, see?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 24, 2008)

Artem said:


> No way?
> 
> So few furfags around here. I'm in Columbia, at USC. Where are you?



Aiken.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 24, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> I'm not pulling any waterworks! Do not mess with me, even if you have misunderstood! I AM NOT AN IMMATURE _KIT_ THAT CAN BE FOOLED AROUND WITH


An immature tool kit.......?


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 24, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Let me guess... one of the Dakotas?



Lol much further north and much colder  .


----------



## Artem (Oct 24, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Aiken.



Oh, that's not bad at all. That's a little less than an hour from here.


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 24, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> An immature tool kit.......?



kit is a fox pup ><


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Thanks.  Sunsets here can be pretty great.


I prefer sunrise... it feels so much more satisfying


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I prefer sunrise... it feels so much more satisfying



They're both beautiful.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> They're both beautiful.



yea they are, but sunrise is more... poetic I think. the start of everything. the start of new lives, you get the picture


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yea they are, but sunrise is more... poetic I think. the start of everything. the start of new lives, you get the picture


Plus you have to force yourself to get up fucking early for a winter sunrise. That's why it feels so great to see one.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

That, or stay up all night.

Preferably by means of having sex all night after watching the sun set.


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That, or stay up all night.
> 
> Preferably by means of having sex all night after watching the sun set.



lol Yeah, I agree with this sentiment.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Clafier said:


> lol Yeah, I agree with this sentiment.



powah booost


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> powah booost



Not with you silly


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Clafier said:


> Not with you silly



*sob*


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yea they are, but sunrise is more... poetic I think. the start of everything. the start of new lives, you get the picture


 
Hmmmmm yes i concur with that statement


----------



## Telnac (Oct 24, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol much further north and much colder  .


Ah...

Gotta be better than Antarctica, tho.  My 1st gf's working there now.  Oddly enough, she loves it there..!


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 24, 2008)

Antartica is such a peaceful place. All quiet. I'm sure I'd enjoy getting a break there for a few days.

And I'm in Montreal and I do feel lonely because the only other furry I know of in Montreal is deeplydisturbd and we don't really like each other =/


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Suck his dick in exchange for drawings.  For the greater good.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 24, 2008)

And then you'll have to suck mine if you want me to send them to you


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

If I came all the fucking way to Canada I'd do a lot more than just suck your dick.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 24, 2008)

You just broke my heart 

nah still luv you, etc


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

No, it's a good thing.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 24, 2008)

Did someone say lolis? Did I miss a good tiem???


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, it's a good thing.



what's a good thing? >_>


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> what's a good thing? >_>





David M. Awesome said:


> If I came all the fucking way to Canada *I'd do a lot more [to you] than just suck your dick.*



:-*


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 24, 2008)

Awwwwwwwight! Now we're talkin'!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 25, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> kit is a fox pup ><


Then say your a fox pup, Goddamn.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 25, 2008)

Or rather don't say that because you aren't one.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 25, 2008)

^Do you hate shotas or do you just hate foxes?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 25, 2008)

I love shotas.  I also like foxes.  It's furries that I don't like.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 25, 2008)

I am sooooooooooo lonely, ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo *crys* 



^ Meh post count +1


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I love shotas. I also like foxes. It's furries that I don't like.


Ah, I see.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's furries that I don't like.



*giggles*


----------



## wakan (Oct 25, 2008)

lol im with Blondi i live in alaska there aint a furry insight for thousands of miles.


----------

